# Shrimps dying...



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have lost 3 shrimps over the last 72 hours and I am wondering what could be the cause.
The tank is new (3 weeks old) I have done 4 100% water changes the first week, then 2-3 50% water changes before introducing the shrimps.
No CO2, No ferts, heavily planted with easy plants (slow and fast growing), ADA amazonia soil, wood and rocks have been boiled.

My water parameters yesterday were:
Temp: 74
PH: 6.6
Amonia: 0
Nitrite: 0 
Nitrate: 5ppm
GH: 3 (0-50 ppm?)
Ebiken Shou and Kou-Yang to get supplemental minerals in the water.

I introduced 20 PFRs, 5 Crystal Blacks, 5 Crystal Reds and 10 Green Babaulti 3 days ago.
Yesterday 2 PFRs were dead, and today one of the Crystal Reds was dead.

I am about to perform a water change and put more duckweed to hopefully lower the nitrates.
Maybe I've been too impatient and should have waited another week or 2 before introducing the shrimps ?
Or is it something 'normal' to lose a few shrimps due to new water conditions ?

Any advice welcome!

Thanks,

Nicolas


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Not an expert here but what did you use to cycle the tank/filter?

When I first started up my tank I bought some feeder comets (some say don't), mine all survived and then I slowly added fish.
I don't think there is anything too unusual with your shrimp dying, after the initial shock of being introduced to a new enviroment sometimes they don't recover.
I wouldn't worry too much unless 1 or 2 are dying everyday. How big is the tank?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Tank is 32 Gallons - I didnt use any feeders to cycle the tank, but I did add some old water from another established tank...
I cleaned the sponge filter from my old tank in the new tank, and I have always used dechlorinated water.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always found a bit of a die off with new shrimp is usual, even with an established tank


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys for the input, I was sort of expecting it at first but then got worried when it actually happened...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

New tank, new environment, some shrimps always die. I lost 80% of my Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps after switching from a 10g to a 15g tank. Bad move. 

The shrimps like the environment to stay constant.

But algae or other factors make you want to clean the tank and it will be a bad choice.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I have decided to not make any major changes, another PFR died this morning, 
hopefully it will be the last one in a little while, as I dont see anything wrong with my water parameters...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is gh too low?


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probably a combination of new tank, too many water changes, and low-ish GH. Stability is key to shrimp keeping, the more you tamper with parameters the more likely there will be die offs.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah GH might be too low - maybe I'll scrub a little bit the Mineral rock I have in there everyday.
I havent performed any water changes since the shrimps are in there, I figured the less changes the better.
I'll try to adjust the GH very slowly...


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

where did you get your plants from? After losing over 100 cherries to plants full of copper trace (snail free plants) i try to stay away from plants you get from stores. I know north america pet store and king ed plants *AREN'T* safe (the ones in the tank in the basement, the display tanks are safe but not the one with all plants) the aquaflora in the containers are safe also. I tested both stores a few times and the shrimps have seizures within the first couple of hours to a day. 3 weeks to cycle a 32g sounds kind of fast especially for a shrimp tank since they are so sensitive. Mayb check the tds as well. Try messaging Frank(jiang604) or patrick (mykiss) they seem to be the shrimp experts.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. As suggested here and confirmed by Frank as well, it might be a GH - mineral problem.
I have added some shrimp mineral supplement today, now I am at around 100 ppm, I wonder if I should add anymore right away or wait a bit ?
2 PFRs died again today, they are definitely the ones that are the most affected.

Hopefully the mineral supplement will stop this!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear your troubles. As others have said consistency is key. Raising your gh by around 10ppm daily should be more than safe. Mineral content doesn't really explain the rapid die offs you've had though. IME deaths related to mineral content are usually more gradual as they'll die to a bad molt.

Over exposure to copper or 50% water changes seem to be a more likely cause.

I personally only change 10% aged water weekly in my shrimp tanks and maintain 150-200ppm. My PFRs are breeding normally.

Also, I've heard never to cut any anubias roots inside your shrimp tank, they leech something toxic to shrimps who by chance forage on said roots. Never researched this in detail though.

Some advice for future (potentially expensive) shrimp purchases- ask what parameters the shrimp are currently kept in ahead of time. This will allow you to either match those parameters or give you an idea of how long to acclimate.

Good shrimp sellers can always tell you their parameters off the top of their head. 

Hope any of this helps you.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks DR1V3N for the feedback.

I haven't performed any water changes since the introduction of the shrimps, so this cant be the cause of the deaths.

But I just looked at the tank and I am pretty sure there is PLANARIA in there, could that be the cause of the deaths ????


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had planaria in my shrimp tanks at some point. Never seemed to be a problem.

Oh one more bit of feedback- buy juvenile shrimps! Younger shrimps are more adaptable to new water parameters then adult shrimp.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks, I wasnt sure.

I might follow your advice and get more juveniles too 

but first Im gonna wait for the tank to stabilize and learn to be patient!


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

New problem today 

About an hour ago one of my CBS started acting weird, 
it was moving all over the tank in a panic and started showing signs of paralysis or difficulties moving properly.
Now it is laying down on its side and barely twitching - could it be trying to molt and having difficulties ?

I added a bunch of mineral supplement to my water since my GH was pretty low.
It was around 50ppm and now around 150-200ppm.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

The CBS seems dead now, it has a large orange/red colored spot on the back of its head, dont know if its internal bleeding or parasite, any ideas ?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

One more PFR dead today. They just keep dying, slowly but surely.
Should I perform a water change or do anything or just wait and see ?
That's the 6th PFR dying out of 20 + 3 dead Crystal Blacks and 1 dead Crystal Reds, in 2 weeks.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Have you successfully kept shrimp with your current water supply? I wonder if your tap water has something going on?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I have kept red cherries and a few crystal blacks for 6 months now and they have been fine so far.
Its since I have put them in that new tank that things have gotten a bit more hectic.
My Nitrates levels are still at 5-10 (I just checked my water parameters again) and my tank is maybe too new - not really cycled yet


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you crank up the GH too quickly/suddenly?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

what size are they? If they are full grown then its probably due to stress like mention before.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it is more than just getting the parameters right. The shrimps need to adapt to those parameters that most people keep shrimps in. Also I think in a aged tank there are certain micro-organisms that are essential for life.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Most of the dead shrimps were adults, the younger ones seem fine. 
Since its my first 'bigger' tank with many shrimps Im getting a bit paranoid seeing a few dying like this.
But after all the feedback and seeing other stories it seems like a common thing for such a new tank.
I'll try to keep calm when the next one dies


----------

